# Us Navy Waltham Mounted Chronometer Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

US Navy Waltham mounted chronometer watch,size 37,15 jewel,8 day movement.Waltham used a movement they used for a automobile clock but for the US Navy they upgraded it to 15 jewels,adjusted to temp. and isochronism and given a polarity test witch at the time was a Naval observatory specification requirement.They were made from 1907-1936.One other requirement a winding indicator the automobile clock had a green and red dot to tell you when to wind it but the navy one was set up like what you would find on a ships chronometer and was marked by how many days it would run to let you know when to wind it.The serial no movement 22115845 and has the US Nay serial no 847 on the side of the brass case.And was made around 1919.Now let's talk watches every one is getting side tracked with that poor guy that got black balled from the forum.What does the forum think of this waltham deck watch?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

river rat said:


> US Navy Waltham mounted chronometer watch,size 37,15 jewel,8 day movement.Waltham used a movement they used for a automobile clock but for the US Navy they upgraded it to 15 jewels,adjusted to temp. and isochronism and given a polarity test witch at the time was a Naval observatory specification requirement.They were made from 1907-1936.One other requirement a winding indicator the automobile clock had a green and red dot to tell you when to wind it but the navy one was set up like what you would find on a ships chronometer and was marked by how many days it would run to let you know when to wind it.The serial no movement 22115845 and has the US Navy serial no 847 on the side of the brass case.And was made around 1919.Now let's talk watches every one is getting side tracked with that poor guy that got black balled from the forum.What does the forum think of this waltham deck watch?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool watch! Didn't know that Waltham built such a watch!

Stunning!

Andreas


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Cool watch! Didn't know that Waltham built such a watch!
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> Andreas


They sure did Hamilton all so made some nice deck watches and chronometers some time I will post one of them.Just ordered a outer box from this guy in Utah that does remake's of the boxes he does a great job you just can't find the real mcoys any more just lucky to have the real inner box with gimbles. I am glad to see some forum member's getting back to talking about watches Mcbouncer topic is getting old.I check out your web site Mikrolisk I don't know any German but nice site there was some english nice watch collection.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is a superb piece of art Mr Rat 

Thanks for posting...


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got the outer box for my chronometer the other day I know it's a reproduction but it shure looks nice what does the forum think of the work he did on the outer box.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The watch is in amazing condition. You have a brilliant piece of history there.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No other words - just

*FAB - U - LOUS!* :toot:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Keep coming back to look at this, it's just such a cracker! :yes:

Would you be able to trace the piece from the Navy Number - I think it would be great to know who/what/where it was issued and used, such a great piece of history! And then a wee brass plate on the modern outer box inside lid with the provenance something like:-

"Issued to Captain James T. Kirk, Stardate 2398.6 and used onboard the USS Enterprise during it's mission to boldly go! "

would be absolutely sublime for a chrono of this age and quality :yes: (I'm a right old sucker for things like this :wub: )


----------

